# great stuff craken!



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

my yard is pirate themed,so i wanted to make something for that.so i decided my shipwreck needed a slimey ,menacing,craken!!! heres what i used.
2 cans of great stuff
wood skeweres
can of flat black spray paint
can of green spray paint
hot glue gun and glue sticks
2 rubber eyeballs
my little 5 yr old wax paper









i put wax paper on a table.then i started spraying the foam,making 8 long tenticals.i then sprayed a pile of foam.let that cure.i peeled each leg off the wax paper.
















i then used the wood skewers to attach the tentacles to the head.the head,i shaped by forming it with my hands before it fully cured.after theses steps,i used hot glue to hold the joints where the skewers went in.this helped sturdy the craken.i then took it outside and spray painted it flat black and green underside.
















heres some pics of me and saylor playing around with the craken.i hope you ghouls like it!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Best monster I've seen using Great Stuff. Terrific idea and you guys are so cute together.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

This is a very cool looking sea monster! And your little girl is a cutie pie!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Great job! I gotta ask tho'...does the wife know you are spraying great stuff on the dining table and spray painting over the patio furniture? My husband would be killed for that


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i have a college degree in great stuff applications! i had paper down,and the patio furniture is being replaced!


----------



## theedwin (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice! Great idea!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice job! That would be so cool to be able to do one "life - size", of course it would take a zillion cans of great stuff, but I think you'd be able to do it. Yeah, you're little one is a cutie - I love it when the wee ones get hyped for Halloween


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome use of Great Stuff!! Nice job.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Now that is a cool Kraken. No pirate display should be without one. Great job.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, very ambitious to tackle making a Krakken... and you did a good job. Now I have to consider if I can manage one myself!


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG Foggy!!!! that is amazing!!!!!!!! Thanks your work is fabulous


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

All 3 of you are adorable! 

Excellent use of the medium  I hate the stuff myself, and I respect all who can tame it and force it to do their bidding!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm scared of Krakens..lol even though they don't exist. My Mum had this book years ago and it had a picture of a Kraken in it killing sailors and cows for some reason!, used to give me nightmares when I was little. I'm terrified of dark water, has to be clear so I can see if the tentacles are coming... I know I'm nuts! lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Really nice spray job on your prop and loved your tutorial on putting it together...although it didn't seem to frighten your little one much. She must be into haunting already! Cute pictures of her BTW.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice Job on the Great Stuff Monster. Looks very cool.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great monster, foggy. I love your daughters "I'm scared" look as the monster hangs on the arbor. You're not in Detroit, are you? You'd have to have a 24 hour armed guard so the Red Wing hockey fans don't walk off with it! LOL.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey FF, 
AAhhh yes here you are again giving another excuse....this time the dining room table!!!lol

Hey I love this prop, be sure you bring it & the birds to the Jan. party at my house. Love the picture of you & the little one. 

I'll tell ya folks this guy comes to our North Carolina Haunters group Make & Takes & he always has the most interesting projects he makes, last thing we saw FF was that Brain Tank you made. I also liked those pirate chandeliers. Don't know how I'm gonna get over there but gonna see if DaveintheGrave wants to bring his kids & we can all take a ride to see your place & Spookineers.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i'm thinking of trying to do a kraken on a large scale this year.got to sit down w paper and pen and start drawing it out.thanks for kind comments


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

This looks great. Ive never used great stuff before. How durable and flexible is the medium? How large can you make a piece before it starts to breaks?


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

after it dries its like styro and not very flexible


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

That looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

foggyfathoms said:


> after it dries its like styro and not very flexible



I know there are 2 versions of Great Stuff one that is more rigid and another that is suppose to be more flexible for joints like doorways and such (at least that's what our contractor said to me a number of months back). I've only used the 1st variety but wondering if the 2nd might be better suited to a project like this. Thought I'd mention it if you are going to attempt another Kracken.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice, love the great stuff props. did not know it would take spray paint, i've been latex painting all this time when I could have been spraying!


----------



## Tealy (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi ! Great Kraken! Was wondering.... is Great Stuff foam just expandable foam by any other name? Thanks! we are doing a "Pirates of the TerribleBein' " theme for a elementary school haunted ship, and just got done with the hull today.


----------



## Alwzdreamy (Sep 25, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wish I could still see the pics...I'd LOVE to make this!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I used a wooden frame, chicken wire wrap, and filled it with Great Stuff. Gave a great texture and then a camo/green spray paint job to make "Grim" my scarecrow/walker. He is getting some structural redesign this year as he was off balance and unstable last year. Plus a new neck/head design. I need to make new hands/fingers / toes for him. I think I'll try your method for tentacles.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 24, 2017)

Release the kraken !!!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

I can't see the pictures.


----------

